# Odessa, Ukraine: A Black Sea Pearl



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:eek2: Excellent photography!

Especially love this one:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Odessa is more like a resort city, what with all those neo baroque buildings decorated like a cake and the gorgeous beach which I believe lots of royal families and rich people in the past had their vacations.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

madonnagirl said:


> Odessa is more like a resort city, what with all those neo baroque buildings decorated like a cake and the gorgeous beach which I believe lots of royal families and rich people in the past had their vacations.


I totally agree with you Madonna.
when I was young, I always like to look at the maps of the world and memorize the countries and their capital cities 
and other big cities and I remembered Odessa because of its unique name I guess, and now I'm looking at it,
thanks, Romashka.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Roberto, Igor, Silvia, Jane, Eduardo, General Electric, Jaborandi, Christos, Ben, Madonnagirl and Capricorn*


Thank you so much for your nice comments. It's always appreciated. :happy:





yansa said:


> the young sailors are so handsome, they could be fashion models as well





Eduarqui said:


> after seeing these very handsome sailors with elegant uniforms



On 4th September, in the port of Odessa arrived a ship of the Navy of Italy.. I too like this uniform of the cadets of the Italian Navy Academy  




Eduarqui said:


> historical buildings look very well preserved - seems a tradition in Ukraine to do the best both for buildings and public space where these buildings are -, showing the History
> 
> of Architecture last 150 years at a glance.


 Unfortunately isn't so good.. Some of the facades are in need of repair, spoiled by air conditioners, satellite dishes and ugly shop signs




madonnagirl said:


> Odessa is more like a resort city, what with all those neo baroque buildings decorated like a cake and the gorgeous beach which I believe
> 
> lots of royal families and rich people in the past had their vacations.



And yet, Odessa is not only a resort. There's another face of the city with factories, business centers and neighborhoods full of high rises.

Another face of Odessa: 
Poselok Kotovskoho is the northernmost and largest district of the city (about 200,000 inhabitants) 















capricorn2000 said:


> I always like to look at the maps of the world and memorize the countries and their capital cities
> and other big cities


 Just like me


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*
to be continued *


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, dear friend!
Ukraine has many wonderful places!
45/7 and 8 ... what a beautiful building!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

luvin it...great atmosphere in this city it seems. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many great buildings, dear Roman... one highlight for sure is the one in #45/7 and 8! kay:

Love the frog fountain, the impressions from the sea (is this the ship of the
Italian Navy in #46/1?), the mothers with children in #46/6, and the nice
street illumination and street life in #49! kay:

Fabulous pics! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked the skyline on that "other side of Odessa" in your post #44.

So many good images you shared with us, again showing this very interesting Architecture and Public Spaces - and I felt delighted with these "butterflies of light" (they make me remember my mother, as roses make me remember my father).

This photograph looks like the happy ending of a Film  ...



Romashka01 said:


>


... and this one brings a good visual continuity of Man and Nature using water to create landscape:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Reallty great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause:

And what a nice people mover!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely people shots and details, Roman. Odessa seems a very romantic city (no pun intended!)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning pictures :applause: what a beauty!!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice night shots and lovely sidewalk cafes.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely shots of a beautiful city...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------

